# Searching for my family's old mare - PRINCESS OF DIAMONDS



## Abi123 (29 November 2015)

Hi! I have been trying for ages now to find my family's old horse. A chestnut registered irish draught mare, called PRINCESS OF DIAMONDS. Her mother was Hilly Lass and her father Diamond King, my parents bred her, she would be 22 now. If anyone has any information at all please let me know! We really want to find her! Thank you.


----------

